# KFT and ABT



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

When i read that the two tornys clashed this year i thought bugger they could have had 80-90 or more perhaps at the one event if the dates were different.

As time has gone on i wonder would i really want to enter a tourny with that many competetors ?

The weigh ins could drag on and it could lose the personal feel of smaller numbers,i feel around 50 would be ideal,maybe a few more.

It would be an awesome sight and a sponsors dream (100) but would bigger be nessarly better ?

Am Still sitting on the fence on this one , last social bream comp here had 15 it was a great day out. 8)


----------

